# Questions re XM Direct and CD Changer Install



## descartes (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a 2003 330I w/ pp and cwp and w/o nav. I have a few questions regarding XM Direct:

1) where is the best (read: cheapest) place to get it? I live in North Virginia but I am not opposed to ordering it over the internet. 

2) does the kit include everything I need to install it? 

3) I have never done any modifications to a car. How difficult will it be to install myself?

4) I read that some people mount the antenna on the rear passenger deck. I assume that is inside the car behind the rear headrest. Is that right? I would prefer to have it inside the car but am concerned about reception issues. 

5) I also read that the XM Direct allows pass through for a cd changer. I am contemplating adding one while I am installing the XM. I found on Crutchfield the following Alpine changer w/ mp3: Apine CHA-S634- for $300- Is there a better price out there? If I install the XM, do I still need these two adaptors: Alpine KCA-130B
Female Ai-Net to Male M-Bus Adapter and Blitzsafe BMWDMX1 OEM CD Changer Adapter
that Crutchfield recommends?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

this is where I got mine.

http://www.myradiostore.us/bundles/car/xm-direct-receiver-bmw-mini-cooper.html


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

descartes said:


> I have a 2003 330I w/ pp and cwp and w/o nav. I have a few questions regarding XM Direct:
> 
> 2) does the kit include everything I need to install it?


It contains all the components, cables, etc. (XM tuner, antenna, BlitzSafe adapter, instructions) but doesn't have any mounting hardware. The components are small, so you should be able to use some Velcro to stick them to your audio/NAV bracket.


> 3) I have never done any modifications to a car. How difficult will it be to install myself?


Very easy. There are illustrated instructions. The hardest thing for most novices is finding the appropriate cables in the trunk - the CD changer cables are wrapped up in fuzzy tape, and there are a lot of cables back there. But there are good DIYs for CD changer installation to guide you in finding the right cables.


> 5) I also read that the XM Direct allows pass through for a cd changer. I am contemplating adding one while I am installing the XM. I found on Crutchfield the following Alpine changer w/ mp3: Apine CHA-S634- for $300- Is there a better price out there? If I install the XM, do I still need these two adaptors: Alpine KCA-130B
> Female Ai-Net to Male M-Bus Adapter and Blitzsafe BMWDMX1 OEM CD Changer Adapter
> that Crutchfield recommends?


The XM Direct changer pass-through just sends the regular BMW changer signals through. If you want to use a non-BMW changer, you'll still need whatever adapters and cables are needed, just as though you were hooking that changer up to a BMW without XM Direct. You should be able to find a used BMW changer though, which will cut down on the number of cables and adapters back there.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

I purchased my XMDirect kit from BMW of Fairfax (should be in your Northern VA neighborhood) for $249. Very easy install. Directions for installation are packed with the unit and they are very straightforward.


----------



## descartes (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks for all the responses. I actually bought the xm direct from Fairfax and did the install. Pretty straightforward as others said. I kind of stuffed it all in the trunk compartment when I was done. Since I am planning on getting a cd changer later, I will wait until then to clean it all up. I actually ran the antenna through the trunk (fold down seats) into the passenger area and velcroed it to the shelf by the back windshield. Reception is fine with only ocassional cut outs when under tunnels and surrounded by trees. 

One question, is there anyway for the headunit to automatically display the artist and title without having to push the "inf" button each time? Right now, I have to push the inf button once for the artist and once again for the song name. Alternatively, is there a way to access the information from the steering wheel controls? Thanks again.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> is there anyway for the headunit to automatically display the artist and title without having to push the "inf" button each time?


 No. Read the instructions that came with the XMDirect. They say that the scrolling of info is not available.

BTW, why does everyone think that they know better than the engineers at XM and Sirius? Both recommend the antenna be placed outside the car. The little XM antenna fits nicely on the trunk lid, and the thin wire runs right through a grommet in the trunk area and down into the unit. I did this -- certainly it was easier than snaking the wire into the car and around the seat -- and the only time I get a droput is when I drive through a tunnel or the deep mountain valleys in VT. But, I still read over and over agian that people mount the antenna behind the back seat. What is the advantage?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Mark_325i said:


> No. Read the instructions that came with the XMDirect. They say that the scrolling of info is not available.
> 
> BTW, why does everyone think that they know better than the engineers at XM and Sirius? Both recommend the antenna be placed outside the car. The little XM antenna fits nicely on the trunk lid, and the thin wire runs right through a grommet in the trunk area and down into the unit. I did this -- certainly it was easier than snaking the wire into the car and around the seat -- and the only time I get a droput is when I drive through a tunnel or the deep mountain valleys in VT. But, I still read over and over agian that people mount the antenna behind the back seat. What is the advantage?


I put my antenna on the rear package shelf and dropped the wire straight into the trunk. It couldn't have been any easier. There was definitely no "snaking" of the wire. It is a VERY clean looking install, much better than on the trunk lid IMO. My reception is perfectly fine, even in the back corner of my large parking garage. No tunnels here, but going under large overpasses does not affect my reception at all. I also don't have to worry about anything happening to it sitting outside on the trunk. Call me crazy, but I honestly don't know if i would have done XM radio if I had to mount the antenna outside.

I could see problems and complaints arising from consumers in areas without as good reception, where optimal placement is key. I could also see complaints coming from owners who have metallic tint on their windows, which interferes with the reception. These kinds of considerations could easily lead to a broad recommendation for everyone to put their antenna outside. :dunno:


----------



## xeryus (Aug 7, 2006)

any ideas if I can install xm direct on my 2004 330ci w/navigation?if yes, where should I buy the parts and what parts? my research so far shows that xm isn't compatible with bmws with navigation. I also hear that if sirius can be installed, then xm could be installed as well-then which parts am I supposed to buy? help


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

xeryus said:


> any ideas if I can install xm direct on my 2004 330ci w/navigation?if yes, where should I buy the parts and what parts? my research so far shows that xm isn't compatible with bmws with navigation. I also hear that if sirius can be installed, then xm could be installed as well-then which parts am I supposed to buy? help


Sirius can, but XMDirect is not compatible with NAV-equipped vehicles. Hereis the Sirius kit you would need:

*Sirius Satellite Radio - e46 3-series/M3 Coupe & Sedan*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=272

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

*Happy with my XM Direct Installation*



TLudwig said:


> I put my antenna on the rear package shelf and dropped the wire straight into the trunk. It couldn't have been any easier. There was definitely no "snaking" of the wire. It is a VERY clean looking install, much better than on the trunk lid IMO.


Yesterday I installed the XM Direct and Blitzsafe units purchased from EAS. I have a 2004 325i that is "CD changer ready" and I must say that the installation was quite easy once I found the correct wires in the trunk. At first I think I found the wires for a phone installation, but it was quite obvious that they were the wrong set of wires. And thanks to the directions I found on this forum for installing the antenna on the rear shelf, it looks real clean. I didn't want the antenna on the trunk or roof of the car, so removing the middle car seat hook was a perfect solution. The antenna wire doesn't exactly drop straight into the trunk in that you can't simply drop the wire through the hole the seat hook was screwed into. You need to slip the wire under the package shelf towards the rear seat a bit and then it will drop down through a large hole accessible in the trunk. Once I figured that out, it was simple.

The reception is great and I love how everything is integrated into the business CD radio so that no one would ever know that it was an aftermarket install.

I just wish I could change the default display from channel name to artist. Is there a trick for doing this?

And thanks to EAS for quick shipment and a great price.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

guitarman said:


> Yesterday I installed the XM Direct and Blitzsafe units purchased from EAS. I have a 2004 325i that is "CD changer ready" and I must say that the installation was quite easy once I found the correct wires in the trunk. At first I think I found the wires for a phone installation, but it was quite obvious that they were the wrong set of wires. And thanks to the directions I found on this forum for installing the antenna on the rear shelf, it looks real clean. I didn't want the antenna on the trunk or roof of the car, so removing the middle car seat hook was a perfect solution. The antenna wire doesn't exactly drop straight into the trunk in that you can't simply drop the wire through the hole the seat hook was screwed into. You need to slip the wire under the package shelf towards the rear seat a bit and then it will drop down through a large hole accessible in the trunk. Once I figured that out, it was simple.
> 
> The reception is great and I love how everything is integrated into the business CD radio so that no one would ever know that it was an aftermarket install.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no way to change the display settings on the XM units. We're fighting just to keep these suckers in production. :rofl:


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

tom @ eas said:


> Unfortunately, no way to change the display settings on the XM units. We're fighting just to keep these suckers in production. :rofl:


What do you mean "fighting to keep them in production?" What's the issue?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

guitarman said:


> What do you mean "fighting to keep them in production?" What's the issue?


The XMD1000 XM modules were discontinued last year, without those - there is no kit.


----------



## skyfox16 (Nov 30, 2008)

will this kit not work with any regular XM direct reciever??


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

skyfox16 said:


> will this kit not work with any regular XM direct reciever??


These will only work with the XMD1000 receivers, which will be included with the kits already.


----------

